# Facebook pour iPad !



## iValentin (28 Juillet 2010)

Salut a tous,

Je voudrais savoir si l'application Facebook pour iPad, sera bientôt disponible ?!

Merci beaucoup.
Valentin


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2010)

euh.... elle existe depuis un moment déjà!
http://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/facebook/id284882215?mt=8


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2010)

L'application n'est pas "universelle".

sinon tu mets le site web en favori sur ton écran d'accueuil.


----------



## r e m y (28 Juillet 2010)

kisco a dit:


> L'application n'est pas "universelle".
> ...



Je ne peux pas vérifier (je n'ai pas d'iPAD), mais il est spécifié ceci:

Configuration requise : Compatible avec l'iPhone, l'iPod touch et l'iPad. Nécessite le système dexploitation iOS 3.0 ou ultérieur.


----------



## Dthibault (28 Juillet 2010)

Oui elle est compatible mais pas conçu pour. C'est la version iPhone qui s'installe sur l'iPad et elle sera grossi en 2x.

C'est pas une application native ou HD en gros ^^


----------



## Loveit (28 Juillet 2010)

Salut
mais sur le site facebook sur l'ipad.. On peut pas parler en discussion instantanée


----------



## ET80 (28 Juillet 2010)

Prend une application comme im+


----------



## LeTraKeuR (29 Juillet 2010)

Jailbreaké et fullforce, tu auras Facebook adapté nickel à ton iPad.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------

Im+ ne gère pas Facebook?


----------



## iValentin (29 Juillet 2010)

Si IM+ gère le chat Facebook, mais en fait ce que je voudrais, c'est l'Application Facebook qu existe pour iPhone, mais pour iPad ! Et puis au moins quand je publierais un message mes amis verront "Depuis Facebook pour iPad" !


----------



## joeystick (19 Mai 2011)

Je reviens sur ce sujet.

Je sais que Facebook considère l'iPad comme un ordinateur et c'est pour celà qu'il va pas faire d'application pour. Donc d'après eux, il faut aller sur safari, mais pour le chat ?

J'ai vu sur internet que le chat était sur le lien-ci
http://www.facebook.com/presence/popout.php

J'ai essayé en vain, sa ne fonctionne pas !

Merci.


----------



## ced68 (20 Mai 2011)

Sinon il y a une appli qui s'appelle MyPad je crois qui permet de surfer sur facebook avec une interface "a la twitter". 

Je l'utilise, c'est pas mal... Il y a une version payante (0,79) ou gratuite (avec pub).


----------



## joeystick (20 Mai 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais ce que je veux, c'est de pouvoir avoir le chat sur safari, sans application ! Est-ce possible ? 

J'ai essayé de chercher sur internet et j'ai trouvé ce lien mais qui ne fonctionne pas sur mon iPad :
http://www.facebook.com/presence/popout.php

Merci


----------



## ced68 (20 Mai 2011)

La petite fenêtre de chat doit être un composant non supporté par l'iPad... Peut être avec iOS 5 ce sera possible... En tout cas, tu ne trouveras pas de plugin à ajouter à Safari pour le faire fonctionner...

Et même si c'était possible via JB, de tte manière on ne peut pas encore JB un iPad2...


----------



## joeystick (20 Mai 2011)

OK, merci pour les infos !


----------



## davidcaro2 (22 Mai 2011)

Si tu utilise le navigateur Terra (gratuit appstore) pour l'iPad....et que tu utilise l'identifiant "OSX safari 5" dans les préférence de l'appli Terra, facebook sera pleinement fonctionnel pour le chat.


----------



## ced68 (23 Mai 2011)

davidcaro2 a dit:


> Si tu utilise le navigateur Terra (gratuit appstore) pour l'iPad....et que tu utilise l'identifiant "OSX safari 5" dans les préférence de l'appli Terra, facebook sera pleinement fonctionnel pour le chat.



Cooool 

Merci de l'astuce !


----------



## Brethren (27 Juin 2011)

Le site "France iPad" remonte une informations du célèbre New York Times comme quoi Mark Zuckerberg semblait être revenu sur sa position. Son équipe serait entrain de développer une applications Facebook Officiel pour iPad ! 

L'article est à lire ici : http://www.france-ipad.net/2011/06/une-application-facebook-pour-ipad.html


----------

